# probiotics for toddlers?



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

my DD has a yeast infection (as do I, bleh!), my MW suggested probiotics for my YI, and I thought it would be helpful for DD too, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how much to give a 2 year old. Is it the same as an adult? (I'm new to this







)
Is there anything else I can do to help her/make her feel better too? We do naked time, and I put yogurt on it, but she screams and cries at diaper changes









I posted about the probiotics in H&H but I wanted to post here A) for more traffic and hopefully a toddler specific answer, and B) for other suggestions about how to make her feel better/make diaper changes easier.

I'm fairly certain its yeast, at least it looks like it to me, but it is just an awful diaper rash....we put her in sposies for the night, because it seems to hurt when she would pee on the CDs (which I'd of course change right away, but I figure this way it doesn't hurt it won't cause her to wake up screaming, sposies actually work really well for her whenever she has a diaper rash for some reason.)

ETA: the type my DH bought is a chewable tablet for adults, some kind of strawberry flavored thing.....it says chew 1 3x daily for adults.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Honestly, probiotics will help some, but I think of them mainly in terms of prevention. We've used baby Jarrodophilus for dd in the past and now we use HMF powder, 1/4 a tsp. per day mixed into a little water and given to her with a syringe.

When my dd gets a yeast rash, prescription Nystatin cream clears it up in 24 hours. No, it's not a natural cure, but in the case of a bad, painful rash I really just want it gone, yk? I've also had success with otc yeast medicines like lotrimin or miconzole, although they are not as good as the Nystatin. If I were you, I'd call her pediatrician and have them phone in a prescription, if they're willing to do it.

In the meantime, warm baths and/or compresses will help.

Good luck, I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

The best probiotics I've found are Dr. Ohhira's. They are not refrigerated (and are a bit expensive), but they are the best. Most probiotics are freeze dried, but the Dr. Ohhira's are all live and cultured longer than all other brands I've heard of. It comes in capsules and I cut off the end and squeeze a bit in DS mouth. If he won't take it that way, I try to disguise it in his food. I take the rest of the capsule myself. Yeast is not fun to deal with.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

:

But be sure to follow up with the probiotics after the nystatin, too.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Air time and sun for the rash/yeast/ That's what I did for my nipples when we had thrush. I've also read that coconut oil is good both internally and externally, but I've never looked into that one myself. And make sure you avoid sugars and white refined products.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sorry your and your dd are going through this!

Fortunately it's been a long time since I had a yeast infection, but when I did I remember corn silk tea being extremely effective in stopping the awful burn when I peed. The tea tasted like weak liquid corn, not too bad really. I read about that particular remedy in Linda Page's book Healthy Healing.

There's a UK site I like called What Really Works. I checked there and they have a list of probiotics made just for kids (safe for all ages including infants/toddlers). I'm not sure if all of these are available in the US, but here's what they suggest:

BioCare's Banana Acidophilus
BioCare also does Bifidobacterium infantis
Nutrition Now's Rhino FOS and Acidophilus
Nutrition Now's Rhino Lacto Safeare
Solgar's ABC Acidophilus Powder Children and infant formula
Nature's Plus Acidophikidz berry burst chewable tablets

I have also heard (not sure where) that breast milk is helpful for most itchy and/or painful skin ailments (as well as ear infections and burns and cuts) Just put on and allow to dry.

Hope some of this info helps and you both feel better soon


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

I use Garden of Life PDKids for ds. It's a natural and banana flavored powder and can be mixed into stuff like oatmeal if you can't get it in by drinking. And don't forget about yogurts.

If your dc has a bumpy rash on their bottom it's most likely yeast. What has always worked for me with ds has been a bit of genetian violet on a clean dry bum (if you can let your dc go "free" for a bit, that is wonderful) then a small layer of a diaper paste as a barrier between your LO's bottom and diaper. I usually only have to do this a couple of times before the GV has cleared it up. You can find GV at a health food store, or if you have a latino market near you try there as well.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't say much about probiotics, but my son had a nasty yeast diaper rash and was on two diffrent meds that did not work- then I tried hydrocortizone and it worked right away.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
The best probiotics I've found are Dr. Ohhira's. They are not refrigerated (and are a bit expensive), but they are the best. Most probiotics are freeze dried, but the Dr. Ohhira's are all live and cultured longer than all other brands I've heard of. It comes in capsules and I cut off the end and squeeze a bit in DS mouth. If he won't take it that way, I try to disguise it in his food. I take the rest of the capsule myself. Yeast is not fun to deal with.

Yes, to this. Exactly.

I'd add, to treat the yeast itself, get some grapefruit seed extract. Here are instructions on how to use it (scroll down for treating diaper rash):

http://www.drjaygordon.com/development/bf/thrush.asp

We also have had some success with the Well In Hand Herbals Yeast Rescue Remedy spray. It leaves a residue though so definitely use disposables.

Also, wash and dry anything that has touched your LO's bottom on HIGH heat. Dry CDs twice on high heat. That will kill the yeast. Do the same with towels or washclothes, etc.

Probiotics are a great preventative but will not provide quick relief in the midst of a yeast infection. GSE will do the trick and fast.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **mama moose** 
ETA: the type my DH bought is a chewable tablet for adults, some kind of strawberry flavored thing.....it says chew 1 3x daily for adults.

My DD eats these ones...I have "kids" probiotics as well but I've found these ones are easier to give her regularly and she actually likes them.







They ARE quite yummy...


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

I just give her reg (nutrition now is the brand we use) sprinkle it in her juice, oatmeal, ? and for the rash just sprinkle it on it. You can't overdose on it, and it is so quick. When my dd had a yeast, our naturopath said that if you sprinkle on the site then the good bacteria takes over.


----------



## ANGELA1 (Jun 13, 2006)

We went to the local health food store and bought infant probiotics! It is one of the only things that keeps my dd's bottom free of rash!


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

We use the chewables, they're made by Jarrow, called "Yum-Yum Dophilus"







It's all I've ever been able to foist upon my thrush inclined DD.

As far as sneaking the powder in food...I've always read that you are supposed to take probiotics at least 20 minutes after eating or before eating for the gut to get the most benefit?? Something about the digestive enzymes?

And I have also heard wonderful things about GSE for treating yeast, unfortunately, even well diluted it made DD's butt (and my nipples) peel. Just too strong for us I guess.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I use "Baby Life" bifidus powder for my dd.

I have never used drugs for yeast, although we have struggled with it a little since dd was born.

Here's what we do:
1. Probiotics for both of us.
2. Reduce sugar, yeast, carbohydrates, sweets (including fruit when symptoms are acute), and alcohol in diet.
3. Clean mama's breasts with a vinegar and water solution after breastfeeding (4 parts water to 1 part vinegar...weaker if it stings).
4. When babe has rash, baking soda baths with a drop or two of tea tree oil, and very weak vinegar solution on bottom.
5. When mama has vaginal symptoms, baking soda baths with a few drops of tea tree oil and sometimes douche with very weak vinegar solution.

Best of luck!


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmieV* 
We use the chewables, they're made by Jarrow, called "Yum-Yum Dophilus"







It's all I've ever been able to foist upon my thrush inclined DD.









:

DD loves it and BEGS for it. Its like candy but sugar free. What could be better???

XOXO
B


----------

